# Longines Chrono



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

37 jewel







auto chrono., ETA 2894-2, 39mm dia ex crown, 12.5mm thick, all st steel, acylic crystal

Was retail at Â£1050.........bought by me for Â£750.....managers discretion
















Bloody superb bit of kit!!!






























On alligator signed strap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Griff









Is that a 2894-2 with a chronograph module?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very classy







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nice one Griff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as Omega Speedmaster automatics I believe....I think it is cal 1120

It is Longines cal L650, 37 jewel

ETA 2894-2

Produced by ETA since 1996

automatic modular construction with ETA 2892 base movement and chronograph plate, 28,800 bph, 28 mm diameter, 6.1 mm height, 37 jewels, 47 h power-reserve, lever/cam design

very common, often used with a Tricompax (3,6,9) helper-dial outlay, due to the modular construction, crown and pushers are not on the same line

Examples of watches that use this movement: Omega automatic Speedmasters with helper dials at 3,6 and 9. Chopard Mille Miglia chrono, Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronograph, Hublot Navy, Girard Perregaux "Pour Ferrari"


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that is a bl**dy nice watch Griff.

How come you don't see these in the shops, on-line or otherwise?

Toby


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Griff

Superb watch, a real looker!!









Whats the WR rating on it please?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got it from Burns jewellers in Bury Toby

The Â£300 off by managers discretion clinched it for me

The watch feels solid and quality. The edge of the crystal is gently curved, so it has no stepped look to it like some. The crystal looks armoured. It doesn't have a screw down crown which I prefer, and it is 30M water resistant. The lugs are meaty and 20mm width. It looks great on the wrist and is not too high up at 12.5mm. I've gone off watches that sit too high on the wrist like a crown off a draughts board

You should see these now in the jewellers as part of the Longines Heritage collection


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Griff said:


> Got it from Burns jewellers in Bury Toby
> 
> The Â£300 off by managers discretion clinched it for me
> 
> ...


This explains why it reminds me of the old Lemania chronos etc, very retro and all the better for it.

I hope it does appear in the shops, not that I can afford it but I would like to see one in the flesh.

Thanks for sharing Griff.

Toby


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was also refreshed to get one without a bezel. I've got several with military style bezels, and wanted a cleaner look for a change. The watch looks a bit bigger than its 39mm dia ex crown without a bezel, so the dial is a very good size


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks really nice Griff, well done


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Very nice indeedy







I love it









With Â£300 knoked off, you got a real bargain there me thinks. Well done.

The g/f picked up the Longines catalog for me the other day, bless 'er. Some really nice classic looking watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent watch, well done Griff









I really like the look of Longines retro style chrono`s and have considered getting one myself, maybe one day I`ll manage not to be tempted by other things


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A real beauty you have Griff. Nice to get a good deal too. Makes it all the better.

The Longines catalogue is available to order at their website and features lots of other out of reach nice watches.

Enjoy your 'Christmas present to self'


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Superb watch Griff, really lovely piece.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Great style, for me, a very "timeless" (what a silly word for a watch) design.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That is a nice one.

Congrats Griff.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That's a beautiful watch Griff, well done!


----------



## pugster1969 (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice one Griff ,can you tell me the age of the watch? it has that nice vintage look that made me start collecting old chronographs in the first place.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Classy that, very classy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pugster - Im pretty sure Griff bought it new.

Griff - nice one mate! I was looking at a similar Longines Conquest this summer with silver dial and gold accents, nice looking bit of kit and nice to see the movt is fitted to some tasty watches as well.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Cal 650 movement, i.e. 2894-2, 37 jewel

It is screwed down to the case but not of course near the pushers

I'm fairly sure the plates are rhodium plated

I love this watch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I saw some of this range in Meadowhall this morning, they are bloody gorgeous









They have the dial colour spot on, they ooze class, I was amazed. They did not have your particular model Griff but I decided to fanny the salesman about (and I am good at that) good on him, he knew his stuff but I could not get better than a 12.5% discount so you got a cracking deal.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Regulated to 2 s + per day


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Had a quick look at one of these in a shop today while out shopping, very nice indeed.


----------

